# DETROIT | Huntington Tower | 95m | 311ft | 20 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

progress photo by DetroitSky


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome!!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.tcfbank.com/about-us/tcfandhuntington





> *Will TCF’s name change?*
> 
> It is anticipated that TCF’s banking centers and ATMs will be rebranded as Huntington in 2021.




Huntington Tower Under Construction - Detroit Michigan by Jim Garrett, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit: *ShadowSoarer*


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Parker Grant Hospitality on Facebook.


----------



## jonwylie (Feb 1, 2018)

*Updated photos from Detroit Development News on Twitter*


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:animatedmartian


----------

